# Smoked meatloaf



## Raine (Nov 30, 2004)

From a bbq buddy:

OLE MAN JIM'S MEATLOAF

By: Jim Anderson

5 lb ground chuck roast
2-1/2 lb ground pork
2 large onions, minced
2 bell prppers, minced
16 oz italian seasoned bread crumb
2 oz cajun bbq rub
2 teaspoon thyme
2 teaspoon sage
6 large eggs, beaten
1/4 cup danny's glaze*
1/4 cup sesame oil
1/3 cup danny's glaze for topping
1 glaze (danny's glaze)
1 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup yellow prepared mustard

DANNY'S GLAZE
Place brown sugar, vinegar and yellow mustard in a small pot and bring to a
simmer (Do not boil.)

MEATLOAF
Throughly hand mix first eleven (11) ingrediants and form into 2 equal
loaves. Place each loaf into a foil loaf pan and place both into a 275°F
pit for 2-1/2 hours. Remove from pit, brush tops with Danny's glaze and
return to pit for 15 more minutes.

Drain fat from loafs, slice and serve

Yield: 2 large loafs 


Enjoy!


----------



## MJ (Dec 2, 2004)

I must try this. Rainee, what do you think about an electric smoker?


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 2, 2004)

Must be something wrong with me because  this and everything else I can think of does not sound good. Maybe I got cancer or something. Ughhhh :!:


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 2, 2004)

I read the Virtual Weber Bullet website fairly often, and they all rave bout moked meatloaf. I'm a big fan of my wife's meatloaf to begin with, so I'll definitely give it a go one of these days. 

(Even if my propane smoker is an affront to the BBQ gods above!)

John


----------



## Raine (Dec 2, 2004)

Electeic heat is dry, so you need to add moisture.  Never used one, so not a lot of experience with one. Not sure you have anyway to control the heat. I think it is either on or off.

You could probably produce some decent stuff, but it wouldd be even better cooked with wood.


----------



## MJ (Dec 2, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Electric heat is dry, so you need to add moisture.  Never used one, so not a lot of experience with one. Not sure you have anyway to control the heat. I think it is either on or off.
> 
> You could probably produce some decent stuff, but it would be even better cooked with wood.


 Thanks Rainee. I just can't seem to get my smoker to stay at 225* for 10 hours while doing a boston butt. I remember Kithenelf said that she had an electric smoker :P  and Kitchenelf is from the North Carolina so I figured I would go with electric. I thought there might be a temp control knob on the electric smokers. Practice makes perfect I guess.


----------



## Raine (Dec 2, 2004)

well some of them may when you get up to the bigger electric cookers.
She may have something like a Cookshack.

But you don't typically find these kind at the home depot store.

http://www.cookshackamerica.com/res_smokers.aspx


----------

